# Looking for wide stiff-ish boots.



## Tratrim (Feb 7, 2013)

So, i currently own a pair of burton rulers restricted 2013 that have +- 25 days on them. After the break in period (which i've talked about in another thread), they are ultra comfortable... When i'm not riding. 

I've tried superfeet insoles, comform'able and footprint gamechangers. The gamechangers are awesome, and i'm not looking for another pair of insoles.

The problem is, the middle of my feet is killing me when i'm actually riding. And I believe the cause of this is that I have really wide feets in the middle of the foot. 

I'd like a wider, slightly more responsive than my rulers. I ride all mountain, and trying to get into buttering/jumping. 

I've searched the forum for a while, done my homework,...

My list of possible fit :

K2 T1
I've read that K2 fit wide feet nicely, thanks to the intuition liner. 
They're listed as a 8/10 in flex, but i've heard they're stiff as hell. Anybody got any info on the actual fit/flex ? The boa conda thingy also appeals to me. 
Vibram sole is a huge + too.

32 tm2
Everybody says that 32's are comfortable as it gets, and run on the wide side. But i've also read that they've been getting narrower these last few years. Is it true ? 
Also, the sole seems like pure shit. How durable is it walking on concrete, and how does it grips on ice ?

Northwave Decade SL 
Everytime someone speaks about northwaves, they say that they're the most comfortable boot possible. How are they with wide feets? 
They have a speedlacing system tho, and i wanted to get away from that. Anybody knows how good it is ? 

Salomon synapse wide 
Looks like salomon actually makes the widest boots out there.
They look really stiff, and seem 
100% back country oriented. 
I've also read that their speelace system is crap. Any info on this ? 

DC kush 
Seems like a cool boot but opinions are mixed on DC's. Some people say they're wide, some others say they're narrow. 
Does anybody have info on this particular model ? 
They're also listed as a 7/10 on flex, but people say they're far softer than that. 

I've found a few stores that might carry some of the models listed,but they aren't anywhere close to me and none will have 2 of them so i'll probably order a few pairs online and return the ones that don't cut it. 

I hope you guys can help me narrow it down, or add/cut models from the list. 

Thanks for everything in advance and sorry 'bout the long post.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ride lasso dual boa. 
Super comy, wider than 32 or burton wide fit (asian fit), intuition liner, one boa just for locking your heel down, nice and stiff, since your heel is locked down you can use the other boa to adjust the stiffness to suit, no need to go super tight trying to stop heel lift.
Not vibram but thats a trade off I had to take, the rest is just spot on


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Why not a Burton Ruler.. Wide? Seems like the logical choice here.

But yes, otherwise I would suggest the Synapse Wide. All of the other boots you mentioned are made on a 'D' last, so they won't be much wider than the Ruler anyway.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

ETM said:


> Ride lasso dual boa.
> Super comy, wider than 32 or burton wide fit (asian fit), intuition liner, one boa just for locking your heel down, nice and stiff, since your heel is locked down you can use the other boa to adjust the stiffness to suit, no need to go super tight trying to stop heel lift.
> Not vibram but thats a trade off I had to take, the rest is just spot on


Yep, I've got nearly 5 inch wide feet and the Rides are the most comfortable boot for me in that area, unfortunately they completely crush my ankle bones. I've thought about picking up some Ruler Wides and stuffing an intuition plug in there to see if I can get them stiff enough, but still justa thought at this point...


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've about 40 days on my Synapses. Great boots and no issues with the speed laces in fact I like the system. Would call them fairly rather than really stiff, especially once broken in.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> I've about 40 days on my Synapses. Great boots and no issues with the speed laces in fact I like the system. Would call them fairly rather than really stiff, especially once broken in.


Do you worry about footprint reduction? And if so how good are they in that aspect?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

The wide burtons were too tight for my foot, the rides were just that bit wider but have more room in the toe box


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

K2 t1s were nowhere near as stiff as I thought they would be. I picked up a set of ride insanos and they are rated at 10/10. Out of the box I would agree but after being broken in on the hill I would put them at an 8. Could try those out and see if you like em.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

booron said:


> Do you worry about footprint reduction? And if so how good are they in that aspect?


I don't have to worry about this and they certainly aren't the smallest of boots. Apparently this year's are better I think, you'd better check?


----------



## Tratrim (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers guys !

For some reason, it had passed under my radar, but Ride seems to offer everything i'm after ! 

I'm not really appealed by full BOA (had it some salomon rentals and didn't really like it), but the Ride Fuse, if it is a good fit, is a winner in my book : trad' laces, boa for the ankle, and, not my first concern but still nice : I think the 2015 model looks good !


----------



## Ridefanatics (Apr 27, 2015)

Northwave Decade SL 2013-2014
I bought them a half, possibly full size too big yet I still very happy with the build quality. Lacing system is fantastic, quick customization quicker than friends boas, slight pack out by end of day nothing note of concern. 
They have packed out a lot over last few years. , Were med stiffness to begin with very comfortable from beginning to end. are soft med now. The dampening piece or shock absorbing on heel has helped a few times on flat landing. Also the inner lacing system is top notch, no heal lift at all. All in all great boots just slightly too big for my feet width and way to big on length.

I recommend going at very least a half size down. After two years of use they feel like 11.5 not 10.5 on my feet. Toe cap will actually bend the boot back( slip off at times) if I ratchet it down because my toes aren't touching the end.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Salomon are great for wide feet and stiff. I ride the Salomon malamute.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I have Salomon Dialogue wides. Nice boot, can't go wrong with Salomon. Give the Dialogue Wides a try, they might be stiff enough for you.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

*Salomon synapse wide 
Looks like salomon actually makes the widest boots out there.
They look really stiff, and seem 
100% back country oriented. 
I've also read that their speelace system is crap. Any info on this ? *

So I've ridden these for the last 3 seasons and I found a pedorthist in NYC that did a bunch of work on them for me and custom orthotics. After 50 + days they're finally comfortable both on and off the mountain, always worked on, now I'm not scrambling to get them off. Funny you brought up the speed lace system: it does suck. I'd say I'm able to strap in standing up 90% of the time now, but wind up having to redo the laces a ton. I was going to start a thread asking if anyone had ever replaced with actual laces or knew of a good hack/mod to fix this. I love the boot though and it's changed riding for me forever. I'm a 10 4E btw. Also Salomon "claims" these liners can be washed like a t-shirt in the literature, anyone ever done it? I could certainly use a cleaning but am very wary.


----------

